# photomatix 4.2 release



## vipgraphx (May 8, 2012)

Just letting you all know who were not aware that photomatix 4.2 has been released

Download HDR photography software Photomatix


It has an way more presets and an interesting new feature after processing that allows you to adjust contrast, color and sharpness before you save your image. 


here is an image right out of photomatix with no editing in photoshop JUST photomatix 4.2




carnival_normal_over_under_tonemapped by VIPGraphX, on Flickr
image was supplied by photomatix


----------



## Bynx (May 8, 2012)

That final processing window will be helpful for those without Photoshop. Definately a big improvement to their already great software.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 8, 2012)

Im downloading this update as soon as I get home today.


----------



## vipgraphx (May 8, 2012)

Bynx said:


> That final processing window will be helpful for those without Photoshop. Definately a big improvement to their already great software.



Exactly what I thought. You could get away with just photomatix as a stand alone program if money was an issue.


----------



## Bynx (May 8, 2012)

As long as you have the internet money is not an issue. Unless you are $tup!d.


----------



## vipgraphx (May 8, 2012)

cheap  a thief as well and or a pirate...which i am none of the above


----------



## Bynx (May 8, 2012)

I mentioned neither theft or piracy. I only mentioned stupid, which you arent denying. hahahaha


----------



## vipgraphx (May 8, 2012)

Maybe you need to re-read Bynx, I said *"which i am none of the above" *which means what I added and what you said....who is the dummy? hahahahahaaha


----------



## Joel_W (May 8, 2012)

VIP, thanks for the heads up. I just downloaded and installed the upgrade.


----------



## Bynx (May 8, 2012)

Aaaahhh you got me. But seriously I do get irked when people complain about the cost of things and they compare programs by their cost.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 8, 2012)

Is there much improvement or increased features over 3.2? I dont see much difference looking at the details on their website.


----------



## Bynx (May 8, 2012)

Just download it and find out. I think its a good improvement and definately better than 3.2. I mean who is using 3.2 besides you Hugh. Once you have your serial number it works for upgrades.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 8, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Just download it and find out. I think its a good improvement and definately better than 3.2. I mean who is using 3.2 besides you Hugh. Once you have your serial number it works for upgrades.


I wasnt aware that it was a free upgrade if you had anything newer than 2.4. Downloading now. I shall find out.


----------



## Trever1t (May 8, 2012)

I'm updated! Now for some new material!


----------



## Bynx (May 8, 2012)

Cant wait Trevor. Bring it on.


----------



## vipgraphx (May 8, 2012)

YES trever, bring iiiTTT!!:thumbup:


----------

